# snag with a pusher



## wvlogger (Mar 29, 2009)

i went out cutting today and wanted to know if i did something wrong or something could be done better 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdBzmFTLH9I 

thanks

Chris


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 29, 2009)

you need help  tom trees


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 29, 2009)

just be a little more fluid in your saw handling.

let the saw do the work.

learn to backbar also.

otherwise good job.

oh and you need a hardhat.


----------



## clearance (Mar 29, 2009)

Seen a lot worse, forest has good advice. At least you put it out there, prepared to take it, good for you WV.


----------



## 380LGR (Mar 29, 2009)

Is this how statistics are made?


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 29, 2009)

LOL. Dude you gotta get a tripod. That shakey camera make me carsick.

BTW the big hazard of that job was above your head. Look up while you are cutting. Ya sure those rakers are only .033?


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 29, 2009)

2dogs said:


> LOL. Dude you gotta get a tripod. That shakey camera make me carsick.
> 
> BTW the big hazard of that job was above your head. Look up while you are cutting. Ya sure those rakers are only .033?



it was on a tripod on the ground i get a rush from falling trees like that


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 29, 2009)

380LGR said:


> Is this how statistics are made?



easy now that is why i am here for help


----------



## 380LGR (Mar 29, 2009)

You got to get some PPE!!! Cant stress it enough at least a hard hat,I have been smashed over the head plenty of times. Would not be here with out any of that sissy PPE!!! Keep trying.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 29, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> it was on a tripod on the ground i get a rush from falling trees like that



We cool! I still get a rush from nearly every tree I cut. Were you by yourself on this job?


----------



## 380LGR (Mar 29, 2009)

Sit in a feller-buncher all day and it takes all of the fun out of it! The only fun you get is when you get a top that lands on the machine and scares the crap out of you.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok hard hat, safety glasses,chaps you are a beginner so safety everything forget rakers get ppe! Your notch could have been a little wider but I did see you at least clean it out some so good for you there. On the backcut make kerfs 2" above the seat of your notch so you can line up for the cut. Do not stand at the base and watch it fall; back away in your escape route and look for anything being thrown your direction as many times limbs are thrown back at the stump area. All in all you lived and it did go where you wanted it to go just be ready for?


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 29, 2009)

Were you comfortable cutting at that height Chris? Seemed like it was a bit high for you. And yeah, learn to bakcut and not wrestle the saw so much. I would have sworn you were running a 440 or 460 as much as you fought that saw!
Your notch came out nice, and you created a nice hinge! But even done perfect I've had those Oak "pecker poles" twist on me as they came down. It's due to the tops twisting around fighting for sunlight.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Mar 29, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> you need help  tom trees



a man of VERY few words. :greenchainsaw:

The notch needs to be atleast even on the bottom. With the notch sloping upward like that its going to hit to front of the notch line and want to kick off the stump.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 30, 2009)

Well i see that your still up to the "i dident cut them trees there , thoes stumps look like ####", it would be believeable if you dident cut identical ones in your videos!


And quit calling regular trees snags...





ps: have you been doing any heli logging lately??


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 30, 2009)

056 kid said:


> Well i see that your still up to the "i dident cut them trees there , thoes stumps look like ####", it would be believeable if you dident cut identical ones in your videos!
> 
> 
> And quit calling regular trees snags...
> ...



056, have you completely forgotten your roots? Ain't jeans and a 027 the right stuff?

WV, you're all right. As far as the PPE, yeah, start with a helmet, go from there. Clothes aren't going to make you a fast or good cutter, but seriously, look sharp, feel sharp- see what the BC dudes are wearing? PPE, and quality stuff that makes you able to worker better, and faster. I'd say your drags were a little low. Tell yoursel;f "I am the future", now what does that mean? Professional... clean saw handling, athletics, ....step it up a notch. If you're mentally there, your a$$ will follow.


----------



## HuskyMike (Mar 30, 2009)

The way you fought that saw and how it bogged down in the cut made me a little afraid for you. I am not dissin you, just sayin.


----------



## arbadacarba (Mar 30, 2009)

Other than the obvious about the ppe ( a hardhat being the absolute minimum - especially with visible rot )

1) not putting the tree in front down and putting a much heavier tree down on top of it amongst high-stumps (fatalities)

2) sloping notch ( ditto )

3) not having a clear plan of exit ( ditto )

4) Felling onto high-stumps ( ditto, and wasteful too)

5)Getting over excited ( most likely ditto, but who knows-you can't ask )

6) It doesn't look like you have someone nearby to help you out if something goes wrong. This is good practice at all times, and is critical when you are unsure of what you are doing (ditto )


There's a few other ditto's in there but I decided to be generous. 

* Congratulations, you have three lives left!*

Seriously though, I hope this video was done for instructional purposes only. If so-kudos to you. If not- best go do some reading so you can make a safer video.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 30, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> just be a little more fluid in your saw handling.
> 
> let the saw do the work.
> 
> ...



No need to back bar that tree IMO, besides that is a tiny ass saw to back bar with. Especially if your cutting 40" tall stumps.


----------



## Cletuspsc (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea you really gotta get your self a hard hat and some chaps. I got wacked about a year ago and the hard hat saved my life. It dosent take much of a limb to do a lotta dammage to you especially when its commin down from 60feet in the air. those rakers seem darn low too, deffinatly low for cuttin hard wood, you shouldent have to fight that saw so much or well really at all.


----------



## PB (Mar 30, 2009)

I understand the rush you get when you are falling a tree, but you need to settle down before you tackle stuff like that. Take a second and observe what the hell is going on around you. It's easy to get carried away with playing with saws, and even easier to have something go disastrously wrong when you aren't paying attention. 

If you are cutting alone, whether you like it or not you should be wearing PPE. You shouldn't be cutting by yourself anyways.


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 30, 2009)

056 kid said:


> Well i see that your still up to the "i dident cut them trees there , thoes stumps look like ####", it would be believeable if you dident cut identical ones in your videos!
> 
> 
> And quit calling regular trees snags...
> ...



hay come on now i left a hinge on my trees that was a snag it was dead and the heli logging was a one time deal


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 30, 2009)

Cletuspsc said:


> Yea you really gotta get your self a hard hat and some chaps. I got wacked about a year ago and the hard hat saved my life. It dosent take much of a limb to do a lotta dammage to you especially when its commin down from 60feet in the air. those rakers seem darn low too, deffinatly low for cuttin hard wood, you shouldent have to fight that saw so much or well really at all.



the reason i fought some much with the saw is because the bar is wore and cuts kinda odd sometimes


----------



## bogiemsn (Mar 30, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> just be a little more fluid in your saw handling.
> 
> let the saw do the work.
> 
> ...



What do you mean by backbar?


----------



## Cletuspsc (Mar 30, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> the reason i fought some much with the saw is because the bar is wore and cuts kinda odd sometimes



I dono dude i think its your rakers but whatever i dont know any thing. play safe


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 30, 2009)

Cletuspsc said:


> I dono dude i think its your rakers but whatever i dont know any thing. play safe



it could be but i think it is the bar


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 30, 2009)

bogiemsn said:


> What do you mean by backbar?



use the top of the bar to make a cut


----------



## RRSsawshop (Mar 30, 2009)

arbadacarba said:


> Other than the obvious about the ppe ( a hardhat being the absolute minimum - especially with visible rot )
> 
> 1) not putting the tree in front down and putting a much heavier tree down on top of it amongst high-stumps (fatalities)
> 
> ...



 Could Not have said it any better!!


----------



## HuskyMike (Mar 30, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> it could be but i think it is the bar



Maybe buy a new bar if it is junk? Wouldn't want you to get hurt over something so inexpensive..

Question, I believe I saw another video of yours, the voice and accent sound familiar to me. Anyway, in both vids you showed stumps and said that you did not cut them. Are you cutting on public lands that allow the public to cut? Just askin cuz I wish we could cut on public lands in my state. I asked my town if I could cut a huge blow down across an enterance of a picknick/conservation land.

I got the "no way dude" answer.


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 30, 2009)

HuskyMike said:


> Maybe buy a new bar if it is junk? Wouldn't want you to get hurt over something so inexpensive..
> 
> Question, I believe I saw another video of yours, the voice and accent sound familiar to me. Anyway, in both vids you showed stumps and said that you did not cut them. Are you cutting on public lands that allow the public to cut? Just askin cuz I wish we could cut on public lands in my state. I asked my town if I could cut a huge blow down across an enterance of a picknick/conservation land.
> 
> I got the "no way dude" answer.



it is my land i was doing some matenice


----------



## Cletuspsc (Mar 30, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> it is my land i was doing some matenice



So you just let other people come onto your land and cut.


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 30, 2009)

Cletuspsc said:


> So you just let other people come onto your land and cut.



no the is now a gate by my house and all of the atv paths i know of are blocked guess there are some i do not now about


----------



## AKDoug (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll add another flaw.. walking with a running saw and blipping the throttle. I swear I heard the chain moving without the brake on. First time you fall on a saw you will learn..if you live. There is no way that saw should have had any trouble with that tree. Your chain isn't right or your saw isn't right. The bar has nothing to do with it. Stop "blipping" the throttle.


----------



## 380LGR (Mar 30, 2009)

Ut-oh this guy has never had a bar with badly worn guides!!


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 30, 2009)

EASY GUYS!!!!
Chris posted up a few videos on you tube. A few were found by members here and MANY of us, myself included mind you, had a lot of laughs and made insidious comments about them.
Chris was led here, and obviously wishes to learn. We all have done, and still do dumb things, just most of us don't video it. He has the balls to come here and ask to learn what he is doing right and wrong. There isn't any reason to berate the man. Educate him, but the nastiness isn't warranted!
I also cut alone. I can't find decent help! This is why I bought the mini. I run 100 miles each way, cut, load and haul it home. Sometimes you do what you have to.
So can we please take this down a notch or two and try and be helpful?


----------



## HuskyMike (Mar 30, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> it is my land i was doing some matenice



So people are cuttin stuff up on your land? How rude!


----------



## 380LGR (Mar 30, 2009)

I think the dumbest thing I do is im not smart enough to get out of logging!! I think he will be allright just got to learn those safety things like getting the hell away from a falling tree.


----------



## oldirty (Mar 30, 2009)

hammerlogging said:


> If you're mentally there, your a$$ will follow.



this might be the largest "if" i have seen in a minute.


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 30, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> EASY GUYS!!!!
> Chris posted up a few videos on you tube. A few were found by members here and MANY of us, myself included mind you, had a lot of laughs and made insidious comments about them.
> Chris was led here, and obviously wishes to learn. We all have done, and still do dumb things, just most of us don't video it. He has the balls to come here and ask to learn what he is doing right and wrong. There isn't any reason to berate the man. Educate him, but the nastiness isn't warranted!
> I also cut alone. I can't find decent help! This is why I bought the mini. I run 100 miles each way, cut, load and haul it home. Sometimes you do what you have to.
> So can we please take this down a notch or two and try and be helpful?



hay thanks man that is all i am here for


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 30, 2009)

HuskyMike said:


> So people are cuttin stuff up on your land? How rude!



yep when i catch them they are going to hurt for weeks


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 30, 2009)

AKDoug said:


> I'll add another flaw.. walking with a running saw and blipping the throttle. I swear I heard the chain moving without the brake on. First time you fall on a saw you will learn..if you live. There is no way that saw should have had any trouble with that tree. Your chain isn't right or your saw isn't right. The bar has nothing to do with it. Stop "blipping" the throttle.



that is one of my old habits it has been a hard one to break


----------



## 380LGR (Mar 30, 2009)

AKDoug said:


> I'll add another flaw.. walking with a running saw and blipping the throttle. I swear I heard the chain moving without the brake on. First time you fall on a saw you will learn..if you live. There is no way that saw should have had any trouble with that tree. Your chain isn't right or your saw isn't right. The bar has nothing to do with it. Stop "blipping" the throttle.



Maybe the man is used to running a XL12,keeping it going was half the battle!lol


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 30, 2009)

380LGR said:


> Maybe the man is used to running a XL12,keeping it going was half the battle!lol



i had an old homelite that was like that allways wanted to die


----------



## 380LGR (Mar 30, 2009)

see that he had a bad start like most of us.


----------



## mile9socounty (Mar 30, 2009)

I hate to jump in the game late and what not. Go out and get a .020 Raker gauge and at least a skull bucket. No need to have a tent stake poking out of your head. Not a bad video man. I give you good props. It went where you wanted and it made it too the ground. Congrats!


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 31, 2009)

learning is good bull####ing is not...


----------



## AKDoug (Mar 31, 2009)

wvlogger- Glad you admit a habit. Please get a hardhat. The only reason I am here today is because I wore one. The very first day I did I was clobbered by a rotten top out of a very large birch tree. The impact with my head completely collapsed the harness inside the helmet, my saw ended up 20' away, and I was driven down two feet into the snow on my snowshoes. It was a big forked bugger and one of the forks smashed two aluminum fuel bottles in my backpack. Another piece of it hit me across my thighs and I carried bruises for weeks after that. It took two guys to get the chunk off of me. I probably wouldn't have even lived if I hadn't been standing on 4' of snow. The fact I was wearing a hardhat leaves me happily married to a wonderful wife and three fantastic children. Otherwise I'd have been dead at 20. ...... Off of my soapbox now...please be safe.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes. Please do get a good lid.

I got cracked by a Post sized locust top that a big poplar i dropped broke.
would have scalped if not crushed the back of my dome. 

Probably also would of gotten some Brain hemorrhaging out of the small highly sprung hickory that sent me & saw up and clear into a skid road about 20 feet down if i had not been wearing my lid.

there have been many "DING"s since then that would have scalp blood but where nothing more than a DINGGG. tin hats...


----------



## RRSsawshop (Apr 1, 2009)

Helmet and Chaps every time you take the saw out !!! There may be a day when you'll be glad you did!!!!


----------



## got6ponies (Apr 2, 2009)

*hey boss*

:arg:.............IM GONNA JUMP ON THIS ...........i got a snag too that the wind caused and i want this :censored: down soon before the ticks come out. [ill post pictures when it stops raining...http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...471924&lon=-86.91306305&label=Bloomfield, IN] ....the tree needs to come down. its caught now *&* needs to be moved to make money. when i get the pictures up ill take any advice, pro or amature to get this thing down. all i got for equipment is: a suzuki quad, 12ft logging chain & come-along winch (rated at 1500lbs) *& *stihl 051av&ms310!!!!!!....*lets go for it *


----------



## wvlogger (Apr 3, 2009)

allrigh i gots me a brain bucket but still no chaps so i am getting a start i guess


----------

